# Givenchy swatches



## Soire (Jul 8, 2009)

Givenchy Prisme Again! blush #07 Pop Candy.







I love the packaging 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, it has a compartment at the bottom with a small blush brush.
















...and mixed together. Swatched on NC20 skin.


----------



## Eleni mag (Jul 12, 2010)

Givenchy #57 Gold sequins 9-colour eyshadow





[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## soco210 (Feb 29, 2012)

[h=1]AMBRE CROISIERE Poudre Croisière Healthy Glow Powder[/h]


----------



## Allura Beauty (Apr 11, 2014)

Ombre Couture Cream Eyeshadows


----------



## Allura Beauty (Jul 24, 2014)

Palette Extravaganza


----------



## mrsmanzanox3 (Nov 8, 2016)

Givenchy Les Saisons Healthy Glow Bronzer | 04 Extreme Saison


----------



## mrsmanzanox3 (Nov 8, 2016)

Givenchy Le Rogue Framboise Velours 315 Lipstick


----------



## mrsmanzanox3 (Nov 8, 2016)

Givenchy Le Rogue Lipsticks 204 | 104 | 306 | 207


----------

